# ?? Which Alcoholic Drink Are You ??



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://quizilla.com/users/truly-dippy/quizzes/%3F%3F%20Which%20Alcoholic%20Drink%20Are%20You%20%3F%3F/


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I too am a cocktail...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

....... Uhhh ok?​


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

this doesnt look very good lmao


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow, that's right on the money.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Vodka


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Beer


----------

